# Dock lights 3/19



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Tried it again tonight but with a new fly. I'm very stubborn so I thought, I'm gonna tie a fly for tonight. So I rummaged around in old tackle boxes for dusters, found a feather, raided the sewing kit, found my wifes nail polish, and stuck a hook in an exacto knife in my drill press vice...lol. no idea what actual procedure is but I ended up with something that looked like a fly. First cast at the light it got smacked, but no hookup. Several more near misses and I finally stuck a rat red. I was stoked that I caught something on this wacky fly. A few casts later I snapped it off...oh well. Back to an older fly, ended up catching another rat red, some short speck, and 2 keeper specks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's an odd looking red...looks like a mutt croker/red...Glad you got one on your experiment!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations. Where is the picture of this fly?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Jason, i didn't even look to see if it had a spot on the other side but there sure wasnt one on his left side. the fly is in its mouth, thats all i got. i wasn't going to take a picture until i knew it would work, then i lost it lol.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Looks like a mammoth croaker


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

the picture makes his shape look off but everything else was rat red, he was only about 13 inches so hes got some filling out to do


----------



## reelteacher (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice! I'm headed down to that area next week for Spring Break. Can't wait to try fishing at night. I've never fished salt at night under the lights. Sounds like a blast!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well post up when you get down and I'll try to steer you towards places I've tried, it's a blast when the fish cooperate


----------



## reelteacher (Mar 27, 2015)

Sounds great! My sister lives in Navarre. I will be there from 4/5 -4/11. I am bringing my 16' jon boat with 15hp. It's not much, but I'm hoping it's enough.


----------

